

Top Lessons I’ve Learned From Starting My Company (So Far) - rgrieselhuber
http://firewatching.com/ambient/2008/04/12/top-lessons-ive-learned-from-starting-my-company-so-far/

======
redorb
Good Read! - I think freemium is the best model for most internet 'service'
and 'software as service" - its not as good as having a $29 widget, or even a
$3/mo residual; but traction is 10x easier to gain.

~~~
Fuca
I am in freemium in the used cars ads, the big dogs charge money, but without
a name is hard even when the ads are free. But my sites brings some bucks at
the end of the month, just to go catch a movie, but anyway is ok.

------
flipbrad
I think if more people shared exactly these opinions, the Valley would be a
much safer place for entrepreneurs and investors than it currently is, and
would have been back in the 90's (culminating in the crash). Why the last
bubble didn't create more people like Ray, I have no clue, but it's a
relatively sad aspect to humans and money.

------
meat-eater
Some very sane advice from a very sane person. It's a bit different from what
other people would tell you. I especially like the way he addresses how
startup culture worships youth. And also about the balance of life thing.
These are good things to keep in mind when your neck deep in your startup.

------
edw519
Good read. Especially these 2 pearls:

"Very rarely do I have good ideas when I’m working. Work is to execute on
those ideas."

"you have to think big but execute small"

